# anyone heard of this board?



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

That's an Oooooooolldddd Vision board. Super out-dated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> That's an Oooooooolldddd Vision board. Super out-dated.


hmm it doesnt look old at all, hardly any wear, the guy i got it from said it was 2 or 3 years old, any idea of when it was made? would i be better of using my burton cruzer 164W? thanks again for the info, like i said im pretty new to snowboarding and just looking for my best options.









<--- burton cruzer i have on the left.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

What's your weight and boot size? It's hard to tell if you need the 164W or not without that info...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> What's your weight and boot size? It's hard to tell if you need the 164W or not without that info...


 im 5'11'' 205-210 and wear a 10-10.5 boot, im new(as of last year) to riding and just free ride the resorts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

plus ive heard the burton cruzer is kind of a shitty board...true?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

For what you pay, there's better stuff out there. Wow, yeah, you definately don't need the Wide either. At your weight, look at 157ish and up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> For what you pay, there's better stuff out there. Wow, yeah, you definately don't need the Wide either. At your weight, look at 157ish and up.


so the 160 vision, good? bad? how old? sorry for all the questions, I tried looking around online for any info on it and was couldnt find anything on it...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i am about the same height and weight as you and i have a 166 for powder and a 160 for piste, park, crud....

i think your set up will be fine


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ha! good eye wolfy!

looks like 0 on the front and minus 12 on the rear foot

and the stomp pad location suggests something very wrong!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ha! good eye wolfy!
> 
> looks like 0 on the front and minus 12 on the rear foot
> 
> and the stomp pad location suggests something very wrong!


so what do you suggest i do? just relocate my stomp pad to the other side? The guy at the shop where i purchased it put it on, i thought it was a little funny


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

of all the authorities on these pages, you would ask me!? good show! *samyaksambuddha*!

frankly your stomp pad is the least of your concerns.

as *wolfy *mentioned, if you ride _goofy _(ie right foot fowards) then it would seem from those fotos, that *you are riding your boards backwards*!

are you goofy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> of all the authorities on these pages, you would ask me!? good show! *samyaksambuddha*!
> 
> frankly your stomp pad is the least of your concerns.
> 
> ...


yes, i ride goofy and like i said im a noob and it seemed very odd last year boarding like that but i just thought id have to get used to it. The guy where i bought it said it was a great beginner board(the cruzer) and it was a twin, i could be wrong, thats why im asking. thanks again for all the info


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

okay dokey matey

well if the fella who sold you yer plank set up your bindings and knew you were goofy too, then kick him square in the knackers the next time you see him, coz as wolfy said, you are going backwards.

the difference this makes might be small, but it is there none the less.

what you must do, is spin your bindings around 180 degrees, so the binder next to your stomp pad is (what?) 12 degrees forward and the other rear binder is at zero degrees.

that way, when you look down at your front foot, the writing you see will be the right way up and you'll know what kind of brand whore you are! 

as for the stomper, well it is usually set just in front of your rear binding, which now won't be the case. so you can either lump it, or pull the bugger off and get another one. 

otherwise, the board is a goodun for yer needs and you will love the sideways slide even better now that you aren't going backward(!)


----------

